# Acer Aspire 9h Leppi



## Icke&Er (18. August 2009)

Hi Leutz,

da ich bald mit meinem Studium beginnen möchte, suche ich noch den passenden Leppi dazu! Er soll nicht zu Groß oder schwer sein, aber trotzdem genung Leistung haben! Wichtig ist mir auch eine sehr lange Akkulaufzeit!  Meine preisliche Grenze leigt so bei max 1000 Euro!
Mein Favoriet ist der Acer Aspire 4810TG-944G32MN Timeline. Was haltet ihr davon?

Edit: Diese kleinen Netbooks will ich nicht, da sie mir zu "popelig" sind


----------



## Pommes (18. August 2009)

Timeline einfach nur genail. Sehr flach und kompakt, hammer Design. Stehe ich jeden tag vor und verkaufe ich gern


----------



## Herbboy (18. August 2009)

der is sicher gut, wenn dir vor allem der akku wichtig is. die CPU is halt AFAIK was schwächer als normale dualcores, dafür sparsamer.

kann gut sein, dass du aber schnell merkst, dass du wirklich IN der uni an sich gar kein notebook brauchst und wenn dann nur mal kurz und/oder außerhalb eines hörsaals, wo du eh ne steckdose hast. während ner vorlesung is ein laptop nämlich denkbar unnötig, außer der dozent setzt es voraus zB weil man praxisah mit bestimmter software arbeitet. und dann ärgerst du dich, dass du nicht ein notebook mit "nur" 5std akku geholt hast, das dafür stärker ist.


----------



## rebel4life (19. August 2009)

Ich würde dir ein ThinkPad X200/300/60/61 oder eins aus der T Serie empfehlen, da hast du eine vernünftige CPU und vor allem eine gute Akkulaufzeit.


----------



## Icke&Er (19. August 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Ich würde dir ein ThinkPad X200/300/60/61 oder eins aus der T Serie empfehlen, da hast du eine vernünftige CPU und vor allem eine gute Akkulaufzeit.


 
Passt preislich nicht!

@all

Danke erstmal für eure Tips! wem noch was einfällt bitte weiter posten

MFG


----------



## Herbboy (19. August 2009)

die hier wären auch gut und auch preiswerter, haben bis 5std akku: Notebooks Samsung R519-Aura T3400 Sannie  und Notebooks Samsung E252-Aura T6400 Sandino  wiegen ca. 2,55kg.

für 700€ hättest du sogar ne variante, mit der auch aktuelle spiele noch halbwegs laufen: Cardreader Samsung R522-Aura T6400 Edira


is halt die frage, ob du in der praxis dann wirklich das notebook mit deutlich mehr als 3-4 std per akku betreiben musst bzw. ob du es überhaupt wirklich oft mitnimmst ^^   wenn nein, dann würd ich eher zu so nem samsung greifen, das langt völlig. 

und wenn du es doch OFT mitnimmst, wäre ein etwas kleineres vlt. besser.


----------



## Pommes (20. August 2009)

Herbboy schrieb:


> die hier wären auch gut und auch preiswerter, haben bis 5std akku: Notebooks Samsung R519-Aura T3400 Sannie  und Notebooks Samsung E252-Aura T6400 Sandino  wiegen ca. 2,55kg.
> 
> für 700€ hättest du sogar ne variante, mit der auch aktuelle spiele noch halbwegs laufen: Cardreader Samsung R522-Aura T6400 Edira



Sind alles Geräte die man mit dem Time nicht vergleichen kann. Die Time Serie ist insgesamt viel mehr auf Mobilität ausgelegt. Stellt man es neben ein normales (oeder eines der obigen Notebooks) sieht man es sofort, das Timeline is extrem schlank und damit grade für Taschen die nicht extra für Notebooks gebaut worden sind, oder für den "mal eben unterm Arm Transport" optimal geeignet.


----------



## Herbboy (20. August 2009)

klar, das oben genannte timeline ist halt 14 zoll - logisch ist das kompakter. aber grad bei der dicke ist es grad mal 1cm dünner, und ich kenn keinen rucksack, in den ein normales 15,4er nicht von der fläche her reinpasst - wenn, dann wäre eher die dicke das problem. 

aber die samsung wären halt alternativen, zumal auch preiswertere. sind halt auch etwas größer als das 14er timeline, aber wie ich schon schrieb _"bzw. ob du es überhaupt wirklich oft mitnimmst ^^ wenn nein, dann würd ich eher zu so nem samsung greifen, das langt völlig."_ 

und wenn man es nur ab und an mal mitnimmt, sind 15,4 auch überhaupt kein problem. man rennt damit ja nicht stundenlang durch die gegend... ^^


----------



## derLordselbst (20. August 2009)

Da ich gerade für meine Freundin ein Notebook suche, habe ich diverse Test zu der Acer Timeline Reihe gelesen:

Sehr gut sind Verarbeitung, Gewicht und Akku-Laufzeit. Mit Dual-Core - CPU ist auch die Leistung ordentlich, nur die Festplatte soll ziemlich langsam sein.

Allerdings sollte man anhand seiner Bedürfnisse noch mal kurz überlegen, ob es, wie bei Deinem Link, die Consumer oder lieber die Business-Serie sein soll. Hier die Unterschiede:

*Consumer:*
Optisch wesentlich gelungener. HDMI-Schnittstelle, also Multimedia-tauglich, für alte Spiele ausreichende Grafiklösung, LED-Backlight.
*ABER:* Deutlich schlechtere Tastatur und _CrystalBrite High-Brightness_ Display, oder auf deutsch ein Display, wo Du je nach Lichteinfall immer prüfen kannst, ob Du Flecken auf dem Hemd oder heimliche Mitleser hast.

*Business*
Notebooks Acer TravelMate 8471 Timeline*Preis-Hit*
Mattes, helles Display mit LED-Backlight, mit dem man auch im Hörsaal arbeiten kann, ohne Kommollitonen bitten zu müssen, alle mal aufzustehen, damit kein Tageslicht mehr auf Display fällt. Deutlich bessere Tastatur, nochmal längere Akkulaufzeit. Preiswerte Dockingstation als Zubehör, um zuhause mit einen Griff großen Monitor über DVI, Tastatur, Maus, Drucker und Netz anschließen zu können. Ersetzt damit komplett den Arbeits-PC zuhause. Deutlich günstiger zu haben.
*ABER:* Kein HDMI oder DVI direkt am Notebook. Nur eine müde INTEL-Grafik-Lösung: keine Spiele..
Und dann noch das Aussehen: Du kannst es neben mehreren Notebooks unbesorgt liegen lassen, es sieht immer am ältesten für den Dieb aus.


Ich besorge meiner Freundin die Business-Reihe, weil sie Schminkspiegel hasst und nur einen Computer will, der vernünftig schreiben und arbeiten lässt.


----------



## Pommes (20. August 2009)

Herbboy schrieb:


> klar, das oben genannte timeline ist halt 14 zoll - logisch ist das kompakter.



Aber selbst bei dem 15,6er Time ist es ein riesiger Unterschied, von der Bauart im Vergleich mit nem normalen 15,4 oder 15,6''


----------



## Herbboy (20. August 2009)

light-clocker schrieb:


> Aber selbst bei dem 15,6er Time ist es ein riesiger Unterschied, von der Bauart im Vergleich mit nem normalen 15,4 oder 15,6''


so ein quatsch. 

alle 3 og. samsung: 376 x 256 x (max) 37.2 mm, 2,55kg
ein 15,4er timeline: 378 x 259 x (max) 29.7 mm, 2,4kg

das samsung is sogar ein paar milimeter kleiner bei B+L, und wenn du nicht mal 8mm dicker und 155 gramm mehr nen "riesigen" unterschied findest, dann kann ich dir leider auch nicht helfen  

aber selbst wenn man das viel findest stellt sich die frage, ob man das nicht in kauf nimm für eine dann bessere leistung. selbst der alte T3400 im billigsten samsung ist deutlich stärker als einer der sparsamen dualcores in einem timeline


----------



## Pommes (20. August 2009)

Ich beziehe mich nicht auf die "milimetergenauen" Abmessungen der Geräte, sondern den Eindruck, der entsteht wenn man die Geräte nebeneinander sieht.
Heute wieder beide Timelines mit anderen vergleichen. Die wirken westenlich "entschlackter" als der Standard. Du kaufst dir ja sicherlich auch keinen Fernseher wo irgendwo steht "Gutes/Großes Bild" ohne ihn vorher in Betrieb gesehen zu haben um die Bildqualität oder Größe zu vergleichen, ne?


----------



## Herbboy (20. August 2009)

light-clocker schrieb:


> Ich beziehe mich nicht auf die "milimetergenauen" Abmessungen der Geräte, sondern den Eindruck, der entsteht wenn man die Geräte nebeneinander sieht.


 aber inwiefern wirken die denn kompakter und entschlackter? das display ist ja gleichgroß, die maße bis auf die dicke auch, und die dicke ist nicht der rede wert - hat das dann ne kleinere tastatur? oder wie meinst du das? oder liegt es am design?

und ich beziehe mich natürlich jetzt sepeziell auf die 3 samsungs. es gibt sicher andere 15,4er, die auch im vergleich zu den samsung klobiger wirken - das ist ja dann was anderes.


----------



## Icke&Er (21. August 2009)

Also da ihr ja jetzt auch schon beim Gewicht angekommen seid, möchte ich nochmal klarstellen, dass je leichter der Leppi ist destso besser ist es!
Und zocken will ich auf dem Leppi auch net, dafür habe ich ja meine Daddelkiste


----------



## STSLeon (22. August 2009)

Nimm den Timeline. Ich selbst halte aus rein persönlichen Gründen nicht soviel von Acer aber das tut hier nichts zu Sache. Eine lange Akkulaufzeit ist immer praktisch, finde es immer gut wenn man auf ein Netzgerät verzichten kann, weil man genügend Strom hat. Dann kann man auch problemlos in einem Cafe sitzen und noch damit arbeiten. 

Wenn du mehr Geld ausgeben könntest, würde ich dir auch zu einem Lenovo raten, weil die Geräte einfach nur Spitze sind.


----------



## Icke&Er (22. August 2009)

da es ja keine großen abratungen vom acer gab, werde ich wohl am Montag das Timeline holen!
Dann erstmal Danke für eure Tipps und Hinweise

MFG
Icke&Er


----------



## rebel4life (22. August 2009)

Klar, ein ThinkPad wäre besser.


----------



## derLordselbst (23. August 2009)

@rebel4life: Jein, auch bei Lenovo gibt es mittlerweile Consumer-Baureihen, die nicht mehr das Gelbe vom Ei sind.

Icke&Er: Berichte mal hier, wie es Dir gefällt. Welches holst Du dir denn jetzt, die Consumer- oder die Business-Version?


----------



## rebel4life (23. August 2009)

Wenn man die SL Reihe weglässt gibt es sonst keine "Billig-"ThinkPads von Lenovo.


----------



## derLordselbst (23. August 2009)

Du hast da recht, ich war geistig eher in der kompletten Lenovo-Palette unterwegs und hatte da Hochpreisprodukte wie das hier im kopf:

Notebooks LENOVO G530 *mit 2GB RAM & VISTA!*


----------



## Icke&Er (27. August 2009)

So mein Acer ist gestern gekommen und bisjetz bin ich total zufrieden!
Akku hält echt lange und sonst sieht auch alle recht hochwertig und gut verarbeitet aus!
Was ich nur schade finde, was ich aber vorher wusste, ist das die Tasten nicht beleuchtet sind, aber damit kann ich leben!

Weitere Infos folgen nach längeren Tests ubd Zeiträumen 

MFG


----------

